# True intentions



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The anti gun democrats not only have armed guards but armed snipers that have protesters in their cross hairs. Just imagine the problem of such security at a Trump rally or NRA convention.

https://shorenewsnetwork.com/2020/0...-at-trump-supporters-from-new-jersey-rooftop/









Can anyone explain to me how this is acceptable crowd control?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberal mindset, only conservatives should not be allowed to exercise their 2nd amendment rights......democrats are hypocrites......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Should be a counter sniper to take him out if he fires, JMHO.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

In this case call in to local police, state police, and FBI to report “a gunman on the roof”. Also call local radio and television stations. The cops will probably ignore the call Because they will be tipped off to the security arrangements. The media will not have prior knowledge and should hopefully respond and raise a big stink. If pictures of the sniper make the six oclock news, maybe people will wake up to this bullshit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Liberal mindset, only conservatives should not be allowed to exercise their 2nd amendment rights......democrats are hypocrites......


That is true of any constitutional right.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

no worries.. there are always snipers at presidential events... they are not there to curb regular problems. They are there to take out possible shooters. Had a buddy that was a sniper on Reagan's team


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes but Pelosi isn’t the president.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yes but Pelosi isn't the president.


but sadly, she is the #3 person


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah yes! You are correct! I forgot about that!


----------

